# [resolved] No default gateway, please help



## Amaroq (Jul 5, 2005)

*No default gateway, please help*

Hello all,
This is my first post on any forums of any kind, so wish me luck.

For the last little while I've been having problems with my second computer. The OS is WinXP pro. I finally fixed the one problem by deleting 26 viruses and 5 adware, but after I manualy deleted one virus I encountered another problem. The virus was an infected dll; fltmgr.dll. I used a site to help me remove it but I apperently don't have the service pack 2 update because the command;
netsh winsock reset catalog
did not work.

I now do not have a default gateway on that computer. I do have an IP address and a subnet mask, but no default gateway or DNS server. I've tried setting the gateway manualy, but that has yet to work with the attempts I have tried. Although, I am not that certain what my default gateway would be. The first two numbers of the IP address? first three? then what? I'm not really sure, but I have tried many combinations.

Any advice or helpful tips, or just something that can point me in the right direction would be very appreciated. I will note now that a reinstall of WinXP is not an option, my dog ate the disc (and I'm not lying, he actually ate it).

If you have any questions about my system that might help you help me, ask and I'll post the info. I'll keep tabs on this site for awhile, I really want to use the internet on that computer again.

Thank you for your time, sorry if this was a long post.


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

Are you behind a router? If so, the default gateway is the ip of the router. If not, it should be automatically assigned by your ISP (as should the DNS server).

Try just running the network setup wizard, maybe turn off your modem, and computer, then power on the modem, wait 10seconds then turn on your computer. 

You can always do (from the command prompt): *ipconfig /release* then *ipconfig /renew* to release and renew all your ip information.


----------



## tgo (Jul 5, 2005)

on linux with ifconfig you can set your default gateway , so maybe google about ipconfig and see if you can do that. Also if you have a router try renewing the dhcp tables.


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

It is easy to set the default gateway with windows, the harder part is knowing what your gateway *should* be.


----------



## Ashler (May 19, 2005)

I have seen winsock get corrupted when deleting viruses and malware. Run the windows xp winsock fix. You can find it here: http://www.snapfiles.com/download/dlwinsockxpfix.html


----------



## tgo (Jul 5, 2005)

elf said:


> It is easy to set the default gateway with windows, the harder part is knowing what your gateway *should* be.



Well I thought she had a router which would be the gateway obviously but after I re-read she didnt mention it.


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

:smooch:


----------



## Amaroq (Jul 5, 2005)

Ashler! I don't know how to thank you!
That completely fixed my problem.
Thank you all for your time, have a great day!
:grin:


----------



## ig40kman (Oct 25, 2008)

I know this thread is finished, but i would like to say i had the same problem and that link fixed it. Thanks alothttp://www.techsupportforum.com/images/smilies/wave.gif


----------



## hbhager (Apr 15, 2009)

I am having same problem 
Did everything no default gateway-no dns server-no wins server ?
I have fios ,tried reboot unplug router etc -no good 
Win XP Media SP2
2 laptops in use can connect to internet ,desk top cannot 
Any help ?


----------

